# Cutting Board Designer by 1024 Studios



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I just bought a license to this software and now I'm wondering why. Seriously. 

I have to know how to get the patterns I want before hand and then enter all the info into the designer just to get a materials list. 

I just wasted 10 bux. 

There are boards I want to make but can't figure out the process/arrangement to make them.

Is there anything out there with the ability to load an end grain pattern and derive the cut list by reverse engineering it?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Cutting Board Designer does this. I may have linked this in a thread to you some months ago, or perhaps another forum member. The person was not able to open the link at the time.

Start with the Lumberjocks page.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/11372

Edit - comment

Just realised it does require you to make the pattern, not load the pattern.

I am interested if the program in the lumberjocks page is different than the one you purchased.


----------



## gmcsmoke (Feb 6, 2011)

the new version of the cutting board designer only improves upon the first version with the ability to do different patterns, zigzag ect. I don't believe you can load a completed cutting board and get it to tell you the long grain cutting dimensions.

You did know you could have gotten the 5-7 day trial version first right?


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

got excited. impulse purchase. 

it's actually helping me with layout. so its not a total wash.


----------

